# Smoothing Plane



## dycmark (Aug 31, 2014)

It is unfortunate that it took a death in the family to get me back to making dust but when my uncle passed away in Dallas and I settled int to help my Aunt get things handled. As the stress (and sometimes frustration) built I needed to find something to do. Recently the Woodcraft moved to the Collin Creek Mall area right up the street. They had a "Build a Hand Plane" class last Tuesday and Wednesday. What a great class, ESPECIALLY for someone that was just exhausted with everything. 

As was said in class over and over, this thing cuts wood like hot butter and it DOES. It is amazing how easy it is to adjust and manage blade placement and depth. I haven't been so happy with something i built in a long time. 

The body is out of Padauk and the finish is just a beal buff of Tripoli/White Diamond/Carnauba on both the plane and the adjusting mallet.

Sorry for the poor pics, I am still in Dallas and only had my phone and o poorly lit counter top to take them on. 

Mark

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

NICE plane and mallet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice work Mark!,


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2014)

Well done! I bet it is a pleasure to use.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2014)

Thats beautiful! Very well executed


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 1, 2014)

Mark, what blade/chip breaker are you using? The plane looks great, I love using Padauk.

Neil


----------



## dycmark (Sep 2, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> what blade/chip breaker are you using?



1¾ x 3½" #PI175 from http://hocktools.com/PI.htm

this was what was provided by Woodcraft from the class. it is not a normal woodcraft product but the Woodcraft in Plano stocks 3 sizes. The PI150 and the PI200 also. Their price is also less than on Hock Tools fwiw. 

I picked up the PI150 and am going to give a small block plane a whirl when I get home and manage to get some similar Padauk. They were out of stock on the PI200 so that may have to wait for my next trip or I will have to order it from Hock. I want to make a Jointer plane with the 2" wide blade. 

These are Krenov style planes, not made from the kit, there are some minor differences. The most significant being the Crosspin. 

Mark

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Mark thanks for sharing this with us and for the information. The plane is beautiful. If you come back for the next class let me know maybe I could get away and take it with you. That would be fun.


----------



## brown down (Sep 9, 2014)

that is beautiful mark! what is the screw in the back for? nice socks by the way! those under armor lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dycmark (Sep 9, 2014)

The screw is just a machine bolt that you use to adjust the plane. it is just epoxied into the body of the plane and in order to adjust the depth of cut or release the blade you tap the back of the plane, the screw just provides a point to hit so you don't ding up the body of the plane when adjusting it. that is why the small mallet is included in the build also. It works amazingly well. 

Mark

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dycmark (Sep 9, 2014)

OH, The socks are just Hanes cool (something). HA, i didn't even notice that you could see me in the pic, probably would have cropped it otherwise. No point scaring people for life. :cool2:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------

